# Cobalt Sharpe & Dohme Bim Tooled 3 1/2 inch Rectangular



## Robm00923 (Mar 1, 2018)

Dug this one Yesturday Nice Bottle Great shape Haven't seen another like it, Seems to be fairly scarce any infor would be appreciated  Thanks Digger Rob has any one seen this bottle


----------

